# Breeding BCC's



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi all

I have a pair of Guyanan red tails that have reached breeding age/size (probably would have been ready last year but I decided not to take any chances). I am looking for anyone that has experience of breeding boas to give me some advice please.

At the moment I am feeding my female a jumbo rat each week and the male once a fortnight. Does this sound OK? When should I begin to cool them (I have spoken to one person who said not to bother but the general consensus seems to be that I should). When should I introduce the male? If they are successful and the female becomes gravid then what temps should I keep her at? Should I feed her while she is gravid? Any other advise that you think would be helpful would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Martyn


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

You're feeding your Boas too much. Bcc breed at a very slender size. I'd stop feeding regular now and begin cooling. I keep my room at a set 74f with a hot spot at 80f and I turn the hot spot off at night. Keep your Boas humid but not damp! There is a fine line. Bcc tend to breed in the coolest months and have very subtle ovulations. Once gravid gradually up your temps, females tend not to feed whilst gravid.


----------

